# Can Snails and Plants Happily Coexist?



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

are there ANY snails that will not wreak havoc on a planted tank?

malaysian trumpet snails?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Both my Ramshorn and Mystery Snails have pretty much desemated every type of plant I have put in my 29G, with the exception of the Amazon Swords. I know the Swords are pricey at about $4-5 per plant at Petsmart, but it is worth it since they tend to be rugged against snails.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

gil_ong said:


> malaysian trumpet snails?


Yes.

TR


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

so what does the malaysian trumpet snail feed on?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

they will feed on leftover food and algae.

my pond snails, ramshorns, and mystery snail never had a problem eating my plants just as long as they have theyre own supply of food. a piece of cucumber or zuchinni will do fine.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I have MTS in both of my tanks and I rarely see them. I've read that they come out at night but I've watched the tanks many hours after lights out, with the rest of the house dark, and I might see one two at a time. 

They do however clean the left over food from the subtrate and help aerate the sand/gravel which is beneficial to the plants.

I wouldn't buy any. Just got to your local LFS and they will probably tell you they can't get rid of them and you can have any many as you want. At least that is what I found out to be the case after I paid $10 on Aquabid to get 30 of them sent to me.


----------



## paul79 (Aug 2, 2008)

I know this is an oldish thread, but like to help where I can. Pomacea Bridgesii are great snails I have 6, 2 pink, 1 golden, 2 brown and a white one. They never touch my plants, and eat cucumber and fish food. Plus, they love rotting leftovers....


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

paul79 said:


> I know this is an oldish thread, but like to help where I can. Pomacea Bridgesii are great snails I have 6, 2 pink, 1 golden, 2 brown and a white one. They never touch my plants, and eat cucumber and fish food. Plus, they love rotting leftovers....


Oh yeah any snail well dessmiate zuchinni or cucumber, but not til it's been sitting in the water for 2 days.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

How bad are apple snails?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Olive Nerites are supposed to go well, too.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> How bad are apple snails?


Apple snails do not eat plants at least in my experience and they avoid vegatables. They mainly eat algae and shrimp pellets. Now Ramshorns will eat anything they can get their suckers on.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

That's what I thought. The one I had several years ago worked very well with the few plants I had in there. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't imagining things.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i have a 10G tank with like, 15 apple snails and they are so cool, but i literally need to cause algae to grow, they just eat it up! but they dont bother the plants at all


----------



## Hevach (Aug 3, 2008)

I've got apple and trapdoor snails in my community with plants. They ignore almost everything, but they've been slowly killing off two temple plants, but for some reason those plants were never entirely healthy, and they're probably just eating leaves as they die. I also have nerite snails, which don't bother any of the plants. I have ramshorns in there, too, and I've noticed if I let any of them get very big, they'll start eating some of my plants.


----------

